# Sage Precision Brewer



## Abeed Fayaz (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi everyone,

My name is Abeed Fayaz. I was recently gifted the Sage Precision Brewer® Thermal a few days ago. I've been toying around with it, I just wanted to know if anyone here has used it and what your experiences have been?

KR


----------



## Apollo (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi Abeed Fayaz,

There is a review of this product by James Hoffman on YouTube. You may find it of use.


----------

